# Spitfire cockpit door



## Kingscoy (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice find of a Spitfire cockpit door from RCAF No. 416 sqn Spitfire MkIX ML318. The pilot baled out and survived the war. Only a few parts found.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice find.


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 26, 2019)

Remarkable find!

How did you find that it came from that specific Spitfire?


----------



## Kingscoy (Jan 26, 2019)

Archive research combined with the eyewitness accounts. The actual dig is only 5% of the whole research.


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 26, 2019)

Sweet find!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## ian_ (Aug 8, 2019)

Crashed near Arnhem? Nice, identifiable piece.


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2019)

very nice indeed Sander.

might look at ML318 as a model subject for the spare MkIX kit i have !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Aug 8, 2019)

rochie said:


> very nice indeed Sander.
> 
> might look at ML318 as a model subject for the spare MkIX kit i have !


Hi Karl...that would be cool...if you do, looking forward seeing the result. Cheers Sander


----------



## Kingscoy (Aug 8, 2019)

ian_ said:


> Crashed near Arnhem? Nice, identifiable piece.


Hi Ian,
Yes, some 15 miles east of Arnhem. Attached a link to our website with a short history of the dig.
The recovery of the Spitfire of Patterson in Terborg, crashed on September 26, 1944
Cheers Sander
P.s. we are working on a new website...this one is out of date with some quite bad English. Our webmaster used Google translate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2019)

Kingscoy said:


> Hi Karl...that would be cool...if you do, looking forward seeing the result. Cheers Sander


Sander.

Do you know the code letter for ML318 ?
I know 416 sqn used DN codes but a quick search failed to find the individual aircraft code


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2019)

Great find, though looks more like a Hurricane entry door to me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2019)

rochie said:


> Sander.
> 
> Do you know the code letter for ML318 ?
> I know 416 sqn used DN codes but a quick search failed to find the individual aircraft code



Unfortunately, as so often is the case, the Squadron ORB doesn't provide this info. I'll continue to have a look through the books I have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ian_ (Aug 9, 2019)

You had an excellent dig!Thanks for the link. Some very interesting items. I like the radio aerial!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Aug 9, 2019)

rochie said:


> Sander.
> 
> Do you know the code letter for ML318 ?
> I know 416 sqn used DN codes but a quick search failed to find the individual aircraft code


Regretably we don't know...I will see if we can find something out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Aug 9, 2019)

ian_ said:


> You had an excellent dig!Thanks for the link. Some very interesting items. I like the radio aerial!


Yes it was...and that aerial....really amazing to see such a delicate part survive a high speed crash.


----------



## Kingscoy (Aug 9, 2019)

A4K said:


> Great find, though looks more like a Hurricane entry door to me!


Well...I managed to find more parts of it which could be re-attached....it really is Spitfire. We don't have any Hurricane crashes in this part of Holland throughout the entire war.


----------



## ian_ (Aug 9, 2019)

And a Hurricane door was made of wood!


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Unfortunately, as so often is the case, the Squadron ORB doesn't provide this info. I'll continue to have a look through the books I have.





Kingscoy said:


> Regretably we don't know...I will see if we can find something out.


thanks chaps !

if all else fails i could just do it as DN P for Patterson

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Aug 24, 2019)

rochie said:


> thanks chaps !
> 
> if all else fails i could just do it as DN P for Patterson


Hi Karl, found it. Its DN-T

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2019)

Coincidence !

'DN-T' is one of the decal options for the relatively recent Revell Spitfire Mk.IX in 1/32nd scale, that I'm currently building as a Mk.VIII, although the kit decals are for MJ832, in May 1944, as shown on the extract from the Revell instruction sheet.


----------



## Kingscoy (Aug 24, 2019)

That is very coincidental indeed...like the 1/32 scale...will display great along side the aircraft parts of Patterson's DN-T
Patterson sitting top left(photo Facebook)


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2019)

Kingscoy said:


> Hi Karl, found it. Its DN-T


Brilliant will do my spare Mk IX kit as DN T then
will see if 1/48 decals are available.


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2019)

Just wondering if ML 318 would of carried the same nose art and city of Oshawa markings that MJ 832 did ?

the Revell 1/32 kit is quite cheap might get one to do for you Sander, wont be as detailed inside as Terry's but should look good enough


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2019)

Great photo !

Karl, if you do it in 1/48th scale, then you'd just need code letter and serial number decals, available as sheets with all letters / numbers, from Hannants - code letters definitely on Xtradecal sheets X023-48, 24" and 30" Sky Code Letters, and serials from either Xtradecal (if they still have them), or Tally -Ho, and others as well. If stuck for serials, then Xtradecal sheet X72157 (72nd scale) has black numbers / letters that are usable in 1/48th scale.
For 1/32nd scale, you'd just need the serial number decals, with Ventura sheet V3270 being a good choice.
Not sure if MJ318 had the nose art and 'City of Oshawa' though - the name suggests a 'Presentation' aircraft, so if it was on another airframe as well, it would probably be 'City of Oshawa II'. for example.


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Great photo !
> 
> Karl, if you do it in 1/48th scale, then you'd just need code letter and serial number decals, available as sheets with all letters / numbers, from Hannants - code letters definitely on Xtradecal sheets X023-48, 24" and 30" Sky Code Letters, and serials from either Xtradecal (if they still have them), or Tally -Ho, and others as well. If stuck for serials, then Xtradecal sheet X72157 (72nd scale) has black numbers / letters that are usable in 1/48th scale.
> For 1/32nd scale, you'd just need the serial number decals, with Ventura sheet V3270 being a good choice.
> Not sure if MJ318 had the nose art and 'City of Oshawa' though - the name suggests a 'Presentation' aircraft, so if it was on another airframe as well, it would probably be 'City of Oshawa II'. for example.


Sure i have codes and serial letters for a 1/48 kit, with the 1/32 kit being around £20 thinking of getting one to do for Sander.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2019)

Yep, £20.95 and free shipping from Jadlam (on e-bay), or £26.98 at Model Hobbies, and £29.95 at Hannant's.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Not sure if MJ318 had the nose art and 'City of Oshawa' though - the name suggests a 'Presentation' aircraft, so if it was on another airframe as well, it would probably be 'City of Oshawa II'. for example.



"City of Oshawa" was the squadron moniker, not the airframe so the "II" would be highly unlikely.


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> "City of Oshawa" was the squadron moniker, not the airframe so the "II" would be highly unlikely.


Andy do you think all of the sqn's Spitfires carried city of Oshawa ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2019)

I did check the few photos of 416 Squadron aircraft in Bracken's books and I didn't see any others. MJ832 was flown by F/L "Sten" Lundberg on May 21, 1944 when he was hit by flak and crash landed. becoming a POW.

Would be interested to hear from Sander how he came to find out that ML318 was coded "T".


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification Andy.


----------



## Kingscoy (Aug 24, 2019)

rochie said:


> Sure i have codes and serial letters for a 1/48 kit, with the 1/32 kit being around £20 thinking of getting one to do for Sander.



That would be very kind Karl!!



Crimea_River said:


> I did check the few photos of 416 Squadron aircraft in Bracken's books and I didn't see any others. MJ832 was flown by F/L "Sten" Lundberg on May 21, 1944 when he was hit by flak and crash landed. becoming a POW.
> 
> Would be interested to hear from Sander how he came to find out that ML318 was coded "T".


A friend did the archive research on this a/c...will ask him where he found it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi Andy
The letter code info comes directly from the daughter of Patterson. My friend had contact with her a few years ago.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks Sander.


----------

